# Finally



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Had a great shoot with the boy yesterday! 11 in the boat 3 lost in the frag. My first duck band made it well worth what we went through trying to get home. Frag caught my boys prescription glasses right off his head and flung em into the drink on the ride back and then I snapped my trailer axle after getting caught on the concrete launch pad pulling it out. Now the mad rush of trying to get a new axle made to get back out soon as I can. Already a successful season between hundreds of geese and finally got my first goose over water Saturday and now my first duck band so maybe I should just hang it up for the year?? NOT!!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on the band and goose. Too bad about the axle, I bet that was a first also😉. Hopefully the rest of the season treats you well.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Wire said:


> Hopefully the rest of the season treats you well.


You as well wire! So far I am looking at 3-4 weeks for a new axle from what I've found this morning. That isn't going to work......


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

utahbigbull said:


> Wire said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the rest of the season treats you well.
> ...


That's not good news &#128549;&#128549;&#128549;


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Did you try TJ’s for the axle they have a bunch in stock


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> Did you try TJ's for the axle they have a bunch in stock


TJ's, Bubbas, State Trailer, you name it. 1 1/2" square tube with 37" spring to spring no one carries and would have to be made up here. TJ's said they could have one special made bout would be 4 weeks. I may have found a place in SL that said they could have one made by end of next week so I need to hurry and get this old axle off and down to them.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the band - and that sucks about the axle!


----------



## LukeS (May 27, 2017)

Congrats on the band! Maybe try dexter axle or textrail for your axle.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

You could try Henderson in Salt Lake. They stock a bunch of axles. Got my friend out of a bind on his duck boat trailer a couples years ago. 

And if you haven't already considered this, maybe you could go to a more "standard" size axle that places stock, and have new spring hangers welded on your existing trailer frame. That may be a way you could get up and running sooner as well. Just an idea.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

utahbigbull said:


> Hoopermat said:
> 
> 
> > Did you try TJ's for the axle they have a bunch in stock
> ...


I would just get one that the outside width is correct and weld on you own spring perch at your width. One maybe in stock


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree, just get one that matches your outside dimensions and then have the spring perch welded in the correct place. If the place that you purchase the axle from any welder should be able to move the spring perch for you.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats on your band nice job on birds


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Awesome band, still looking for my first on a duck. Your pooch looks just like mine, though mine is probably a little whinier:smile:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Raptor1 said:


> Awesome band, still looking for my first on a duck. Your pooch looks just like mine, though mine is probably a little whinier


Thanks raptor. She's a bad ass dog and only 1 1/2 years old. Goosefreak and Fowlmouth got to see her work last day of of the season last year when she was one year old. She had a pretty exhausting day that day!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Critter said:


> I agree, just get one that matches your outside dimensions and then have the spring perch welded in the correct place. If the place that you purchase the axle from any welder should be able to move the spring perch for you.


Been a mechanic for 25 years and would be a great option. But the problem I'm having is no one has an axle that narrow. Any axle round or square anyone has would put my wheels several inches past the fenders. Be a real hillbilly look haha. Found a place that said they can fab one by end of next week. So that's prob the route I'll have to go. Thanks for the help and thoughts guys!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Back in business!! $350 and a couple days latter I have a new fabricated beefed up 2” square bullet proof axle with serious shackle size upgrade and even has Dexter Vault pressurized oil hubs. No more axle bearing re packs or bearing adjustments every year. Now if this happens again I’m either ripping the spring mounts or my 3/4 ton trucks rear end off. She’s back together and ready to go!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)




----------

